# Dailer ohne Preisangabe Widerspruch bei Telekom sinnvoll??



## alexx (7 März 2005)

Hallo Leute, hab mir einen Dailer eingefangen. Ich habe zwar damals OK eingetippt aber es stand nirgends ein Preis für die Verbindung dran (siehe Anhang). Kann ich aufgrund dieser Tatsache bei der Telekom Widerspruch einlegen? Aussichten? Prozedere?

Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrungen damit und könnte mir weiterhelfen. 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Alexx


----------



## BenTigger (7 März 2005)

Das ist nur das Bezugsfenster des Anwählassistenten. Sprich nur die Frage, ob du den Downloaden willst. Damit baust du noch keine Verbindung auf und ist daher ohne Preis zugelassen. Erst wenn der Assistent nach der Installation nun eine Verbindung aufbauen will, muss er dir den Preis nennen.

Denn zu diesem Zeitpunkt kannst  du ja verschiedenpreisige Assistenten angefordert haben, bei dem der Preis zu diesem Zeitpunkt eben noch nicht bekannt ist.

So die offiziellen Angaben 

Man müsste also sehen, was NACH dem OK kommt 
Bis hierhin ist alles ok.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 März 2005)

Anwählassistent? Ich dachte schon, dass man sich da einen Dialer einfängt...
@alexx: Ist Dir bereits was berechnet worden?


----------



## dvill (7 März 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Denn zu diesem Zeitpunkt kannst  du ja verschiedenpreisige Assistenten angefordert haben, bei dem der Preis zu diesem Zeitpunkt eben noch nicht bekannt ist.


Das ist genau wie im Supermarkt.

Man schleppt die Klamotten bis zur Kasse und sieht, wenn der Artikel eingescannt wird, den Preis. Der ist an jeder Kassenschlange verschieden, je nachdem, wie die Kassiererin gelaunt ist.

Man muss halt aufpassen, dass man nur das kauft, was gerade günstig ist.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## alexx (7 März 2005)

Die Telekom hat mir ca. 25 € in Rechnung gestellt. Der Dailer hat sich von selbst wieder gelöscht. Ich konnte nur noch im Modem-Protokoll einen Hinweis finden. 

Ob jetzt später nach der Installation noch ein Preis genannt wurde, kann ich mich nicht mehr dran erinnern; und nochmal ausprobieren - ob die Preisangabe noch kommt - trau ich mich nicht wirklich ....

alexx


----------



## dvill (7 März 2005)

alexx schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer hat sich von selbst wieder gelöscht.


Das tun die im Normalfall nicht von selbst. Der Dialer und die Verknüpfungen auf dem Desktop oder im Startmenü bleiben erhalten. Wenn die fort sind, hat ein Mensch oder ein anderes Programm dies erledigt, wenigstens nach allgemeinen Erfahrungen mit dieser Sorte.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## stieglitz (7 März 2005)

alexx schrieb:
			
		

> ... und nochmal ausprobieren - ob die Preisangabe noch kommt - trau ich mich nicht wirklich ....
> 
> alexx


Zieh den Stecker von Deinem Modem, dann kann doch nichts passieren.


----------



## BenTigger (7 März 2005)

*Re: Dialer ohne Preisangabe Widerspruch bei Telekom sinnvoll*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich hast du Recht Dietmar aber er fragte nach:



			
				alexx schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, hab mir einen Dialer eingefangen. Ich habe zwar damals OK eingetippt aber es stand nirgends ein Preis für die Verbindung dran (siehe Anhang). Kann ich aufgrund dieser Tatsache bei der Telekom Widerspruch einlegen?



Und so muss man leider Antworten: "Nein, Widerspruch bringt nur anhand des hier gezeigten Fenster nichts, da dieses eine den  Bestimmungen entspricht." Leider ist es nun mal so, das NOCH der Preis nur irgendwo versteckt hinterlegt werden muss. Aber das ändert sich ja wohl bald...


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2005)

Alexx's Anbieter ist ausgerechnet der Grazer, der im Dialercenter-Forum so lauthals mit seinem gut laufenden PP angibt... Ein Rekord jagt den nächsten...
Unsere liberale Dialergesetzgebung finanziert österreichische Unternehmer. Und das muss ich mir als Bayer gefallen lassen... 

Man kann gar nicht so viel fressen, wie man kotzen möchte.
siehe hier

Wie schaffen die eigentlich  so was ???. Soll man glauben, was man da sieht???


----------



## Wembley (8 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Alexx's Anbieter ist ausgerechnet der Grazer, der im Dialercenter-Forum so lauthals mit seinem gut laufenden PP angibt... Ein Rekord jagt den nächsten...
> Unsere liberale Dialergesetzgebung finanziert österreichische Unternehmer. Und das muss ich mir als Bayer gefallen lassen...
> 
> Man kann gar nicht so viel fressen, wie man kotzen möchte.
> ...




Auch wir hatten schon immer ein großes Herz für unsere österreichischen und natürlich auch deutschen Unternehmer in der einschlägigen Szene. Zwar ab 1.1.2005 die Radikalkur, aber davor waren Preise bis zu 3,63 Euro möglich. Interessant, dass man auf Dialerseiten eigentlich immer den Höchstpreis vorfand. Muss sich ja ein Wahnsinnsangebot dahinter versteckt haben.   

Man ist aber auch jetzt bemüht, den "Anbietern" den Hungertod zu ersparen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 März 2005)

*Re: Dialer ohne Preisangabe Widerspruch bei Telekom sinnvoll*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist es nun mal so, das NOCH der Preis nur irgendwo versteckt hinterlegt werden muss.


Der Preis muss schon so klar rübergebracht werden, dass er Vertragsinhalt werden kann.

Der typische Dialeranbieter verweist in seinen AGB auf § 312 d Abs. 4 BGB. Man weiß also, die Vorteile des Fernabsatzrechts zu nutzen, allerdings möchte man die Nachteile der Preisangabenverordnung nicht in Kauf nehmen. Die bestimmt bei Fernabsatzverträgen folgendes:
§ 1 Abs. 2 PAngV


> (2) Wer Letztverbrauchern gewerbs- oder geschäftsmäßig oder regelmäßig in sonstiger Weise Waren oder Leistungen zum Abschluss eines Fernabsatzvertrages anbietet, hat zusätzlich zu Absatz 1 und § 2 Abs. 2 anzugeben,
> 
> 1.  dass die für Waren oder Leistungen geforderten Preise die Umsatzsteuer und
> 
> ...



Stattdessen wird eine verstümmelte Angabe tatsächlich in der Rufnummer versteckt und behauptet, es handle sich um den Preis. Dazu hatte das Landgericht Berlin eine nicht unerhebliche Meinung, siehe auch in unseren Nachrichten.

Zur rechtlichen Bedeutung der Registrierung gibt es übrigens auch einen interessanten Beitrag.



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant, dass man auf Dialerseiten eigentlich immer den Höchstpreis vorfand. Muss sich ja ein Wahnsinnsangebot dahinter versteckt haben.


Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es auch nur einen PP-Betreiber oder -Bewerber gibt, der auch mal bei seinen Kollegen "einkauft", weil es ein tolles Angebot gibt. Für 30€ eine Route ausdrucken lassen, weil er nach Spanien in den Urlaub möchte, dazu mal schnell für 30€ den Kurs umrechnen lassen, wie der deutsche zum spanischen Euro steht und sich wieder für 30€ über die Region informieren, in die man reist. Dann werfe ich noch kurz einen Blick ins Fernsehprogramm für 30€... Also ich kann durchaus verstehen, wenn die Branche mehr Geld braucht, würde mich aber wohler fühlen, wenn sie es sich einfach gegenseitig aus den Taschen ziehen...


----------



## BenTigger (8 März 2005)

*Re: Dialer ohne Preisangabe Widerspruch bei Telekom sinnvoll*



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, für dich mag die momentane Preisanzeigepraxis (hellgrau auf mittelgrau irgendwo im Fenster zwischen viel Bunt plaziert) klar rüber gebracht sein. Zumindest ist 10p größe der Vorschriften eingehalten, aber für mich ist das immer noch versteckt und nicht klar ersichtlich. Ich bin da von an wiederkehrenden Kunden interessierten Geschäftsleuten besseres gewohnt.
Aber es sind nun mal die Mindestanforderungen, dir grade noch irgendwie eingehalten werden. Absicht?? Klar, dann kommen viele Kunden die ungewollt Kunden wurden und dann mit entsprechenden Briefen der Ikassounternehmen maltretiert werden.

Man denke an den Kika Beitrag....


----------



## Der Jurist (8 März 2005)

@ alexx

Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## dvill (8 März 2005)

*Re: Dialer ohne Preisangabe Widerspruch bei Telekom sinnvoll*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es sind nun mal die Mindestanforderungen, die grade noch irgendwie eingehalten werden.


Die Mindestanforderungen werden oft genau NICHT eingehalten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

*Re: Dialer ohne Preisangabe Widerspruch bei Telekom sinnvoll*



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn's so einfach wäre ...

In Wirklichkeit kann eine vertragliche Vergütungspflicht u.U. auch dann bestehen, wenn keinerlei vorherige Preisinformation gegeben worden war.  Ebenso braucht ein Preisverschleierer nicht erst eine "klare, deutliche, rechtzeitig erfolgte usw."  Preisinformation zu belegen/nachzuweisen, bevor er einen vertraglichen(!) Anspruch auf seinen mit einer unklaren, verworren und unleserlichen Bestimmung vereinbarten Preis geltend machen dürfte!

Das Gesetz sanktioniert Preisvernebler nur dadurch,  daß sie wegen der mit unklaren Preisangaben unlauteren Wettbewerbsgefährdung unzulässig im Wettbewerb handeln und daher "nur" von dazu Befugten (Wettbewerber, Verbände) auf Unterlassung dieser wettbewerblichen Unartigkeit in Anspruch genommen ( = verklagt) werden dürfen.

Neuerdings dürfen dieselben Unterlassungsklagebefugten zusätzlich auch auf Herausgabe des Gewinns (an den Bundeshaushalt) klagen, soweit der mit *vorsätzlich* unlauteren Wettbewerbsmethoden erzielt worden ist.

Bei Fernabsatz-Vertragsschlüssen geht die Sanktion für Preisverunklarungen allerdings soweit, daß dann nicht nur eine Handhabe wegen der wettbewerblichen Unanständigkeit des Preisverstümmlers gegeben ist, sondern daß bis zur Erteilung eines klaren, verständlichen,  rechtzeitigen, unzweideutigen Preishinweises jede Bestellerklärung noch widerrufen werden kann.

(Bei im Fernabsatz mit Preisvertuschern geschlossenen Dienstleistungsverträgen allerdings nur, soweit dann noch ein Fernabsatz-Widerrufsrecht besteht und nicht schon dadurch -wieder- erloschen ist, daß mit ausdrücklicher Verbraucherzustimmung vorzeitig mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistungen begonnen worden war, oder daß der Ausführungsbeginn vom Verbraucher selbst veranlaßt wurde.

Äußerst fraglich erscheint aber, ob sich ein professioneller Preisverwirrungs-Designer bei Fernabsatz-Dienstleistungsverträgen gegenüber einem Verbraucher auf ein vorzeitiges Widerrufsrechts-Erlöschen durch dessen ausdrückliche Ausführungsbeginn-Zustimmung berufen kann, wenn dieser Verbraucher vom Vertuscher absichtlich nicht in die Lage versetzt wurde, eine klare preisinformierte Entscheidung zu treffen.)

gal.


----------



## Teleton (8 März 2005)

@ Gal

Ich bin mir nicht sicher obs so kompliziert ist. 

Wenn ich von den allgemeinen Regeln zum Vertragsschluss ausgehe, ist doch die Frage, ob überhaupt ein Vertrag zu den versteckt  angebrachten Bedingungen zustande kommt. Auch bei TK-Verträgen muss ja ein Vertrag mit einer Einigung über die wesentlichen Bestandteile z.B. Preis zustande kommen.

Bei der Auslegung ob ein bzw mehrere "OK" des Nutzers als Vertragsangebot  des Verbrauchers zu den versteckten Bedingungen anzusehen ist ist m.E. auf den Empfängerhorizont des redlichen Erklärungsempfängers abzustellen. 
Muss und darf der "Vertuscher" davon ausgehen das jemand der "OK" eingibt tatsächlich ein Angebot zu den versteckten Bedingungen abgibt ?
Sicher nicht wenn er den Preis versteckt und nichtmals seinen Infopflichten nachkommt.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

Wenn der Preis im 3.OK Fenster links unten vorhanden ist und auch ein AGB Button vorhanden ist, dann ist das ein gültiger Vertragsabschluss.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Preis im 3.OK Fenster links unten vorhanden ist und auch ein AGB Button vorhanden ist, dann ist das ein gültiger Vertragsabschluss.


Weisst Du, warum UNTERSCHRIFT UNTERSCHRIFT heisst? Der Preis im dritten Fenster reicht der RegTP - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ob es dazu Gerichtsurteile gibt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben, der RegTP reicht das !


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Eben, der RegTP reicht das !



und daher wird das dritte  Fenster jetzt auch geändert , warum wohl....


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9467


----------



## Teleton (8 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Eben, der RegTP reicht das !



Die entscheidet nur ob man überhaupt mit seinem Dialer auf Beutefang gehen darf.
Es muss aber auch einem Zivilrichter für einen Vertragsschluss reichen   

Hättest Du da mal kurz ein einziges Urteil zur Hand betreffend Dailer nach Einführung der Registrierung ?


----------

